# Poor Jack is very sick now



## 4Birdies (May 20, 2012)

This is a continuation of "New here, have a sick birdie." I was giving updates earlier, and things seemed better. I took Jack (18-19 years old) to the vet again the other day. He's been treated twice with antibiotics and once with an anti-fungal since last May. August was a good month for him. He looked good, acted just great. 
The last two weeks he has started looking disheveled. All of a sudden I could actually see his ears. I thought maybe it was a molting issue, so I tried to clean him up a bit, help him out, give him a bath. I realized it was a discharge from either his eye or ear. I took him back to the doctor. 
Now we've come to the conclusion that had always been a possibility, he has some sort of tumor, either in his brain or his sinuses. He's lost 6 grams in the last 2 months. His nose looks fine now, but he's tired and has some discharge from his eyes. He still eats, chirps, poops, comes to the cage door for me. At the vet, we could see, and feel a tumor in the roof of his mouth. My dr. and I both feel that the tests necessary to verify the tumor type, could kill him in his compromised state. Also, a tumor in that location is inoperable anyway. So, sad as I am, I am doing what I feel is the most loving. He is here, at home, in his nice clean cage, surrounded by his toys and his people and his other pet friends. I talk to him all the time. The dr. doesn't know how long he has left. Could be 2 weeks, 1 month, 2 months...however long it is, as long as he doesn't suffer or look to be struggling in any way. I will have to bring him back to the dr. if those things occur. Poor little guy. Anyway, I just thought I should update those of you who had graciously helped guide me along this path with Jack. Thank you so much.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i am terribly sorry to hear about this, but his age is very good, he has been loved and cared for  he has lived a good long life and you've done your best for him, now it is fair for him to live out his days as long as he can with the same love you have shown him all along


----------



## Scribbles (Jun 28, 2012)

I feel so sorry for both you and Jack. You're being such a good Mama.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear this. You've given Jack a good life full of love, and will continue to do so for the rest of your time together.


----------



## SunnyNShandy (May 24, 2012)

Very sorry to read about Jack. He is a lucky boy to have such a loving Mom as you. You have done more than many would do and his long life with you shows that. My heart is with you and may you enjoy many more loving days with you long loved friend.


----------



## SunnyandChickie (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear that! I'm keeping you and Jack in my thoughts.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Awww I'm so sorry! That is a tough situation to be in. I agree he has lived a long life full of love and he will still have that all the way up until his last day, whenever that may be. Best of luck to the 2 of you.

You are in my thoughts. :flowers:


----------



## 4Birdies (May 20, 2012)

*Jack and I thank you.*

Thank you all who have sent your kind words to Jack and me. He's hanging in there and he is still my sweet, sweet, spoiled boy. I will continue to check in with you all during this difficult time. I find your support very comforting. I am so thankful that I found this site back in May when all of Jacks symptoms first began. Thanks again, all.


----------



## CookieTiel (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm so sorry that you're going through this. It sounds like Jack had a very good life with you, and I'm sure he knows that he is loved. Keeping you in my thoughts.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear that the antibiotics didn't end up solving Jack's problems. I am sure that he knows how loved he is. I hope you and he can have some more good time together still. You'll be in my thoughts.


----------



## sarah (Jul 11, 2011)

Jack had a loving life with you and i'm sure the remaining days of his little life will be even more precious to him and you. my thoughts will be with you! kisses to Jack from me


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear about Jack. Poor little guy. It sounds like he's had a very nice long life. Will keep you and Jack in my thoughts. My Sunny sends Jack birdie scritches.


----------



## 4Birdies (May 20, 2012)

Hi, everyone. Jack is still with me. He's a strong guy. He's more spoiled now than ever. He only wants to eat small seeds now, so he gets a lot of millet and I found some higher fat/higher protein seed treats that he will eat. So, he's still eating, he's just eating all the things that used to be considered treats. He still drinks his water too. Jack also still comes down to the cage door and gets on my shoulder about once a day too. He sleeps a lot more now, and I'm starting to wonder if the tumor has affected his hearing. He doesn't always respond to my talking to him when he's eating or rummaging on the bottom of his cage for dropped seeds. He still preens and sits on his swing also. So, with the exceptions of his sleeping a lot more, his inability to eat larger seeds and his apparent hearing issues, he's still doing pretty well, all things considered. I'm thankful for every day we still have together. I'm trying to be rational in the decisions I'm making for Jack and I'm hoping that I'm still making them for his well being and not just out of my desire to have him with me. I can't stand the thought of having to have him put down at the vets. He hates the vet. I had to do that with a cat and a dog a few years ago, and it's the hardest, worst decision to have to make. So, please, wish me well in my struggle to balance his sweet little life with my love for him. He's still such a sweet boy. It's strange to think of how long he's been with me. I got him when my husband and I were just dating. Jack was with me back when I had a roommate in a small apartment, he was there when we got married, through the purchase of 2 houses, through job changes and the birth of 4 kids. He's lived with 4 finches, 3 parakeets, 2 other cockatiels, a multitude of fish, two hamsters, 2 guinea pigs, a cat, and 3 dogs over the years. Jack has always been the constant. We think he's almost 19 now. I guess he could actually be 20. We've never been sure how old he was when I got him. I've had him for 18 years. Anyway, thanks for letting me ramble on. I like knowing that you all understand. I'm not surprised at how many people "don't get it." He's not "just a bird." He's my friend. I'm a definite pet lover, and all my pets are important to me and loved and well taken care of, but Jack holds a special place in my heart. Thanks again for letting me ramble. I'll keep you posted. Thanks.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

It's great Jack is still with you. He sounds like a sweet boy, and as long as he is pain free and his quality of life is still good then I will commend you for keeping him alive and well. You are a great bird mom and Jack knows that.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm glad to hear that Jack is doing okay. I agree with bjknight, as long as he seems pain-free keep doing what you're doing and enjoy your time with him. You've given him a very nice life.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Im so glad he is doing okay, my thoughts are still with you


----------



## 4Birdies (May 20, 2012)

I gave Jack a bath again yesterday. He doesn't seem to be able to preen himself like he should. He's always preening, but it's not getting the job done. The vet had said that it's probably that he has occational discharge from his ear or eye and that gets on his feathers. Anyway, I've given him a few baths. This last one, though, sort of stressed him. I'm worried about him, of course. He's still wanting to sit on me and observe the family, so he's hanging in there, just thought I'd send an update. I'm grateful for every day he's still with me.


----------



## Madeline410 (Jul 13, 2012)

Ohh you're not rambling, sweetie. We're happy to hear about your life together!  He's a very lucky guy.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm glad to hear Jack is still hanging in there and enjoying his family time. Please continue to keep us updated.


----------



## 4Birdies (May 20, 2012)

*Jack is still hanging in there!*

I am amazed, but sweet little Jack is still here with me. I worry about him every day, but each morning when I uncover his cage, he's there, happy to see me. I still have yet to see any of the dire symptoms the vet told me to watch for. He never is irritable, or sitting at the bottom of his cage. He still gets out and sits on me. He still eats, poops, drinks, chirps. He has lost considerable weight. I don't have a bird scale, but I can tell. He still sleeps a lot, but still always on his perch or swing. Flying is pretty much non-existant for him now. He tries sometimes, but he can't actually do it. I feel bad for him, but he still has a will to live. He's made it through all sorts of holidays that I didn't think he'd see: my birthday, Thanksgiving, Christmas, New Years, my youngest's birthday. 
Of course, now I wonder if I've done the right thing by sort of putting him in hospice. My vet and I were both worried about putting him under to do any further tests, and surgery wasn't possible. But maybe cancer treatments could have worked. I'm definitely second guessing myself. I do have to remember though, that he's 19 by now. He's definitely an older guy. What do you think? Did I, and am I continuing to do the right thing for him? I hope so. He's a great little guy. Just thought I'd update you all. Thank you.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

You made the best decision that you could under the circumstances, and that's always the right thing. Subsequent events show that your decision has given him a reasonable quality of life for his remaining time. We'll never know what would have happened if you decided to take a different route but the prospects for that weren't good, and he is probably better off under the current circumstances.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I think you're doing the right thing for him. He's an old fellow, and a very loving one. What you feel is best is what is right for him. You don't know how he might've reacted to the cancer treatment; what if you went forward with that and he reacted badly? Then you'd be sitting there wondering what it would be like to opt out of treatment.

I think either way you would have made your decision based on what you feel is right for Jack, and that is what matters. He knows you're caring for him and he loves you as much as ever.


----------



## xNx (Jun 6, 2012)

4Birdies said:


> I am amazed, but sweet little Jack is still here with me. I worry about him every day, but each morning when I uncover his cage, he's there, happy to see me. I still have yet to see any of the dire symptoms the vet told me to watch for. He never is irritable, or sitting at the bottom of his cage. He still gets out and sits on me. He still eats, poops, drinks, chirps. He has lost considerable weight. I don't have a bird scale, but I can tell. He still sleeps a lot, but still always on his perch or swing. Flying is pretty much non-existant for him now. He tries sometimes, but he can't actually do it. I feel bad for him, but he still has a will to live. He's made it through all sorts of holidays that I didn't think he'd see: my birthday, Thanksgiving, Christmas, New Years, my youngest's birthday.
> Of course, now I wonder if I've done the right thing by sort of putting him in hospice. My vet and I were both worried about putting him under to do any further tests, and surgery wasn't possible. But maybe cancer treatments could have worked. I'm definitely second guessing myself. I do have to remember though, that he's 19 by now. He's definitely an older guy. What do you think? Did I, and am I continuing to do the right thing for him? I hope so. He's a great little guy. Just thought I'd update you all. Thank you.


 You did the best you could, just spend every second you can now with him


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm so happy to hear that Jack is still with you.


----------



## Hels (Oct 31, 2012)

Wow Jack is a real trooper and so are you. You would know in your heart if you were doing the wrong thing and I don't believe you'd ever let him suffer so sounds to me that you're doing the exact right thing. Unfortunately our babies can't live forever, so we have to cherish every moment we can. Sending you and Jack hugs and will keep you in my thoughts 




Hels


----------



## bassamgaillany (Nov 16, 2012)

I am really sorry  I feel sorry abut Jack  God may protects him. You're taking a great care which is good. Get recovery.


----------



## BabyMoo (Dec 19, 2012)

Hello. I feel your pain. I have a tiel that is Jack's age and I completely understand how time strengthens the love for these beautiful pets. They have been through so many occasions and life events with us and it is hard not too love them as much as we do. Thank you for sharing your journey with us. I hope with all of my heart that you and Jack can continue spending memories together. Cancer/tumors ... no one really knows how long they allow anyone to live so all we can do is provide lots of love and care, just as you are doing  My thoughts are with you and Jack. Stay strong.


----------



## KatiaAnn (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear about your little guy. I can tell that you really love him, and he's very lucky to have such a good mommy that loves him so much. I believe that all pets should be treasured. It's only a construct of society, the idea that only cats and dogs and other bigger animals can love their human and need to be treasured and well cared for.


----------

